# Neapolitan: come se le ore fossero fatte di buccàllǝ, scummarèllǝ, chiastuléllǝ, cummuógliǝ, misuriéllǝ



## Anemona61

Ci dedicammo alle schede (...) per un tempo indefinibile, scandito tutto da combinazioni di suoni e segni, come se le ore fossero fatte di buccàllǝ, scummarèllǝ, chiastuléllǝ, cummuógliǝ, misuriéllǝ. (D. Starnone, Vita mortale e immortale della bambina di Milano).
Aiuto! Mi sono completamente persa!!!!!
Grazie in avanti.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
Boccale
Schiumarola
Piastrella
Convoglio (ferroviario), treno
Misurino (attrezzo da cucina)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Credo che i termini indicati siano da considerare al plurale. Veramente nel libro viene usato il simbolo fonetico "ə"? Quando è avvenuta questa evoluzione nella scrittura del napoletano?


----------



## Anemona61

Pietruzzo said:


> Credo che i termini indicati siano da considerare al plurale. Veramente nel libro viene usato il simbolo fonetico "ə"? Quando è avvenuta questa evoluzione nella scrittura del napoletano?


Il ragazzo (il personaggio principale) si prepara per un esame in linguistica e per questo che l'autore usa i simboli fonetici.


----------

